# Shrimp, mystery snail, algae eater fish=Compatible?



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

I have 2 ADFs, 3 guppies, 2 Dwarf Gouramis, 3 mollies, 1 cherry barb, 4 Black neon tetras, and chinese algae eater and mystery snail, and about 30 (and growing)uninvited and unwanted snails, 4 Zebra danios. I just want to add cherry shrimp. Is that possible? Will they survive the algae eater and mystery snail?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

No the gouramis and algae eater will snack. The CAE will snack on all your fish once he grows, they go from eating algae to sucking the slime off of tankmates sometimes to the point of putting holes in them


----------

